# San Jose Ayuquila



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone visited San Jose Ayuquila, Oaxaca? I am trying to find accomodations.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't have the answer to your question. I've done a search on the internet, for informaton which would indicate their are lodging options ... but don't see any indication of that. If you're visiting someone there they should know and you can always call the office of the President of the Municipio and ask the question because they'll be the best source of information for such a small town. Also, too, there may be a basic casa de huespedes that isn't listed anywhere and isn't discovered until you arrive. If you're an adventurous person you can just show up, walk to the Municipio building and ask for advice where to stay. Someone is bound to offer a bed or floorspace. I'll be interested in hearing what others offer in the way of advice.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Longford said:


> I don't have the answer to your question. I've done a search on the internet, for informaton which would indicate their are lodging options ... but don't see any indication of that. If you're visiting someone there they should know and you can always call the office of the President of the Municipio and ask the question because they'll be the best source of information for such a small town. Also, too, there may be a basic casa de huespedes that isn't listed anywhere and isn't discovered until you arrive. If you're an adventurous person you can just show up, walk to the Municipio building and ask for advice where to stay. Someone is bound to offer a bed or floorspace. I'll be interested in hearing what others offer in the way of advice.


Yeah, I checked the web too - found hotels but a 40 minute drive. We are going anyway. There are some older members of my husband's family there so at last we'll have a place to park!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

q_vivar said:


> Yeah, I checked the web too - found hotels but a 40 minute drive. We are going anyway. There are some older members of my husband's family there so at last we'll have a place to park!


Could you stay with your husband's relatives?


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Could you stay with your husband's relatives?


We did find a hotel in the town. A bit rustic and located on a dirt road, but we were happy to be there.


----------

